# Dev iPhone sur PowerBook G4



## Romain29 (28 Février 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 

D'ici peu, j'ai dans l'idée de me lancer dans le développement d'une petite application iPhone, qui sera probablement soumis à l'Apple Store par la suite. 

Mal heureusement, après de nombreuses recherches, tout est un peu confus dans ma tête. 

D'après ce que je sais, Xcode ainsi que Cocoa requiert un proc Intel. Cependant, je dispose sur mon Powerbook G4 de l'OS 10.5.5 à savoir Leopard. 

Ma question est la suivante : 

Pourrais-je développer une ou des applications iPhone avec ce matériel ? 
Si ce n'est pas le cas, toujours avec le PowerBook, existe-t-il d'autres logiciels permettant de créer des applications iPhone sur Mac. 

Je vous remercie par avance pour vos réponses. 

Bonne soirée et fin de week end à la communauté Mac Génération. 

Cordialement, Romain


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2010)

Bon j'ai trouvé un lien : ici.

Je ne suis pas persuadé que cela fonctionne encore, les devs de chez Apple ne vont pas perdre le temps avec des G4, malheureusement.


A+

Philippe.


----------



## Romain29 (28 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse. 

Cette info est intéressante, reste à savoir si, deux après cela fonctionne toujours. 

Si d'autres ont des avis, n'hésitez pas 

Merci à tous encore d'avance !​


----------

